# Hosea 6:7



## cih1355 (Apr 12, 2007)

Does Hosea 6:7 imply that God made a covenant with Adam? The verse says, "But like Adam they have transgressed the covenant; There they have dealt treacherously against Me."


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 12, 2007)

I know it won't surprise you Curt that we've discussed this important verse before. Here is a thread to look through.


----------

